# attaching line to hard bodies



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Generally speaking I haven't used hardbody lures since I was a kid- until I got my Revo. now I'm addicted to trolling. Most hard bodies come with split rings off the bib. Is it suitable to attact your line 4lb 6lb directly to the split ring. my concern is the potential for the split ring to 'cut' the line by the line rubbing aginst the bare ends of metal (were they overlap). Not very well described but if you know what I'm talking about let me know.
Steve


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have heard of line working its way around the ring and letting go of the lure. I take off the ring unless it is needed to secure the towpoint - an annoying feature of some lures.

And I use a perfection loop


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys
Thanks, I do use a mono flurocarbon leader and perfect loop (if somewhat bastardised) when attaching lures and jigheads. Lost a lure once and the perfect loop was cut through . ie my knot was still in place. I always blamed the rough edge of the split for 'cuting through with an abrasive action so thought I should remove them. The Guy at the tackle shop told me that it wasn't necessary, but its in his best interest for me to loose them (conspiracy theory).

Looks like I dont need to.
thanks

Steve


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfa6tz4AABVfgAASQIWAEABgEAAv797gIACEEqmjIxGmmQZNGQJUnqZGj0gABp6hBdMvFlNpseZaqwhUWWGim0IEunD90RKCRJ6MLyF2YgeppKombTg0WW8XibDiIkYbj42KiIIPGGKTGCnDkUiWS3ESTmqM/old5AtFKHzBRTv8XckU4UJD2urc+A==


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I nearly always use a lure clip of sorts and if you match the size correctly and go for a light weight version then these do a great job and you can quickly change lure. I use these on all my gear from big poppers to tiny sx40s and have no problem with loss of action or lack of fish (most of the times)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I use 'Coast Lock' clips when connecting hard bodies, slugs and poppers. Speeds up the lure change dramatically. I sometimes have to tighten the clasp a bit but otherwise they're fine.

I put split rings on any of my lures that come without them. Improves their action when connected to the clip.

With my heavier troll rigs (mostly the Spaniard Special) I tie the leader directly to the rig.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

What does a Coast Lock clip look like Billybob?
Any chance of a photo?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually, they're called 'Coastlock Snaps'. Made by SureCatch.

I use the 35lb and 60lb ones.

There's lots of these type of clips on the market but most are a hassle when it comes to quick changing lures.

I can spring the Coastlocks open between my thumb and forefinger.

Just remember to crimp the clasp so that it just 'snicks' as you close it.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Steve
What do you think of the Revo?
I'm thinking of getting one myself.

Chris


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Why do you guys bother with the Perfection loop knot.
It was originaly divised for fly fishing and is a pain to tie.
Most hard and soft lures right up to lures for real big GTs are usually tied with a 4 turn Uni knot that is pulled down to the eye,then pulled out a few mill and the tag end tightened.
This is a more secure knot as the windings and pinch are overlaped on the 2 main lines by the loop formed to start the knot.
This is by far the best knot for all your needs at a 85% break rate.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Over the last few years I've tried a few different loop knots to attach my HBs to line or leader but keep reverting back to my old basic favourite - the simple "cat's paw' knot (pass loop on end of line/leader through split ring, around lure and tighten back onto splitring) - quick & easy to change lures and has never failed on me on any fish I've hooked up to (biggest fish I've caught is a 6kg salmon). I've had other knots fail while fighting fish and I'll concede the fault for those failures most likely falls on me & the way I tied' em.

I'm tieing to the splitring on the lures with mono or flurocarbon leaders. If I buy a lure without a splitring, I put one on as I think the HBs I use more consistently swim well by being able to move freely on the ring.

Having said that I'm about to begin using (if & when I ever get out on the water again - bloody work & weather!) some hawaiian snaps. They appear to be a good combination of features of split ring & snap. I've recently read some glowing reports about their reliabilty and ease of use for quick lure changes. The smallest ones I've found are size No 3, rated at 80lbs test, I will look for some smaller ones for my little HBs.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has had experience with 'em.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

seabear said:


> Why do you guys bother with the Perfection loop knot.
> It was originaly divised for fly fishing and is a pain to tie.
> Most hard and soft lures right up to lures for real big GTs are usually tied with a 4 turn Uni knot that is pulled down to the eye,then pulled out a few mill and the tag end tightened.
> This is a more secure knot as the windings and pinch are overlaped on the 2 main lines by the loop formed to start the knot.
> ...


Couldn't disagree more Tez. I can tie a perfection loop faster than a uni knot. The perfection loop will not close up. It allows the tag to be trimmed more closely than a uni knot. It hasn't failed on me. Don't have to stuff around adjusting the loop everytime you get some weight on the line


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> Over the last few years I've tried a few different loop knots to attach my HBs to line or leader but keep reverting back to my old basic favourite - the simple "cat's paw' knot (pass loop on end of line/leader through split ring, around lure and tighten back onto splitring) - quick & easy to change lures and has never failed on me on any fish I've hooked up to (biggest fish I've caught is a 6kg salmon). I've had other knots fail while fighting fish and I'll concede the fault for those failures most likely falls on me & the way I tied' em.


I tried the catspaw. Might be fine on larger lures but on the small bream hbs I found it interfered with the action


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've used the Hawaiian Snaps in the past, still have a few in my kit actually.

I think they're more reliable than the Coastlocks but can be a tad difficult to fit to some lures and not as user (Billybob) friendly.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your opinions. I guess it really comes down to preferance. I have checked out my small selection of Hardbodies and noted the the 'stumpjumper' has a flat cut 'tow point' which would require either a snap or split ring. (It needs a big tune up anyway). The others are quality lures and ecogear and Strike pro. so I have a little faith. If the Split was ever to fail under the weight of a fish I just hope I see a bit of colour before she's gone. 
I'm a fan of the perfect loop, great for HB's and SP's. And easy to tie- not qite as easy as the sure catch though  
Steve

Love the Revo- lacks a little on deck storage but that just reminds of the stuff you think you need but never actually use- so you leave it at home.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Go over all your stored fishing mags Peril and find any write ups on lures or soft plastics for sizeable fish worth writing about and there's about 80% of noteworthy fishermen will indicate the uni to be one of the most secure knots used in salt water and fresh.
The main reason the perfection knot is not all that successful on modern leaders is that it was divised to tie small fly hooks to,at the time of its concept about 45years ago,to heavy tippet leaders for sinking lines to get the Cadis Nimph imatation to the bottom quickly.Its one failing for heavier salt water fishing is that its a pinch knot on a single line at right angles to the stressed line of pull and only has a test rate of 45% of the line rate.
Most tackle store operaters that involve themselves in teaching the general public the latest knot tying technics and are noteworthy fishermen themselves are in favour of the readapted uni for their hard and soft lure knots.
All most all the top Barra boys use it!
Cheers Tez.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my 2 cents (and I'm definitely NO expert).

keep it simple. find a knot that you can tie perfectly every time and stick with it.

personally I dont find that the type of knot makes any/much difference to the swimming action of the lures i use (everything from poppers/sx40s up to 10cm long deep divers). As long as they are jiggling around and under the water, i reckon they are a fair chance of getting eaten by a fish.

the only 2 knots i ever use are the albright for joining my leader to braid, and the locked blood knot for joining the leader to the lure. Easy to use, pretty strong and bloody simple. A bit like myself :roll: :?

I'm sure that uni knots, perfection loops, rapala knots and all the other fancy knots are great as well, but for me I'd rather stick with a knot that I know, can be tied in 20 seconds and handles all applications.

Whatever knot everyone decides on is their own choice - everyone has different requirements from their fishing and some like to be a bit more 'technical' and 'finniky' about their setups. Thats cool, but theres a lot of others that would just prefer to tie something simple and get on with the fishing. 8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Bah when it comes to knots and how to attach a lure, it really comes down to personal preference. I have tried numerous knots in the past but seem to always go back to the Perfection Knot. Purely because I can tie it blindfolded.

Recently I started using the clips that billybob showed us above and have found them to be excellent. I have also started using a Fly Snap as well on smaller lures for Bream and they work a treat to for quick lure changes. They are small but they will hold on to a big trout on a fly or a hard fighting Bream on the end of an HB.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting thread. Always been intrigued by knots, who uses them and why the frick I can't remember how to tie the frickken things.

I've been trying different knots over the years and have now settled onto the Uni knot.

There was a Steve Starling article a while ago where he says something to the effect of - I'm sick of fisho's coming up to me and saying "Use this knot Starlo it's the ducks guts and will never let you down" to which Starlo replies "yeah well good for you, I'm sure it's a winner, now piss off while I tie my knots my way!"

:lol: :lol: :lol:

He uses a Uni knot BTW.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I use to use a uni knot straight to the lure, but now agree with Billybob and use the clips / locks. The one i use is very small for the bream lures and looks similar to the ones blean posted just a bit longer. Lure change times are down to seconds rather than minutes.

Always get a good action, except for the weed :?

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> find a knot that you can tie perfectly every time and stick with it.
> 
> Whatever knot everyone decides on is their own choice


Over the years I have come to three knots for different applications, and totally agree with Dave's points above...to each his own :wink:


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

as Dodge and others have said.. each to their own 

Personally I use a uni knot for 95% of my rigging.. as it's what I've always used and 'just works' for me.

might give the clips that BillyBob mentioned above a go though.. can definitely see the positive side of quick changeover.. and can still use the uni to tie to the clip :lol: :lol:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Those clips do look good. I saw the Hawaiian Snaps the other day, but they looked to be too big and clunky for small lures.

Thought I'd give Geoff Wilson's book on knots a plug. A grand old gent that just loves his terminal connections. I've spent hours kicking back with a brew and a spool of line trying them out.

Stuffed if I can remember them when I have to, but it is an excellent publication.


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

where we flyfish in northern West Australia the fish range from 15lb to 50lb (& average 25lb) in shallow water, not often far from the mangroves - even though we now use 30lb/50lb fluorocarbon leaders & the perfection loop or Lefty's loop generally we always also use Knotsense or Rio glue as an extra precaution. I have nothing to back this up but experience seems to indicate that the glue raises the knot strength by quite a few %. It has seldom if ever failed us but we have had flylines & rods snap on big fish. cheers Sean


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Peril,I'm sorry if I came over as a bit heavy handed with my comments on the subject and it was not my intention to force my opinion on you or others.
In writing I tend to sound a bit bossy or big nosed as if you all have to change,it was not what I was trying to put across and again I'm sorry!
I am a bit of a knot fanatic which unintentionally I tend to impose myself on others.I shall mend my ways.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Steve
> 
> i asume that you are not using braid all the way to the lure?, if you are run a mono leader of some type and flurocarbon in my opinion is better.


This is a big one in my book. I must have lost 4-5 fish at the side of the yak before it clicked with me :?  One a 70cm+ flatty. NEVER use braid straight to the HB..IMO


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the photos Billybob!
I'm out to get me some of those clips tomorrow!!!


----------

